# Coupling Types?



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was poking around in my local antique shop and found some nice HO scale stock cars. I bought two of them and they both have different couplings; one looks like a standard train coupling and the other looks like (from what I've seen) the more standard coupling (looks like a comma from a top view). Anyway, just curious about which one you guys think is better and why, and also if you can easily change them out/find replacements. Any other info about them would be much appreciated as well  Thanks in advance!


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

I presume that one was a knuckle coupler and the other a hook/horn type? Definitely prefer the former myself!


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

The standard "knuckle" type coupler is probably superior. Besides being more reliable they work with magnetic un-couplers. I have converted most of my horn/hooks to knuckles.

Depending on the type of railroad you are going for the horn/hooks might be just fine though, especially if you are drawn to the many retro "Tyco style" railcars out there.

Welcome aboard BTW.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

timdrum said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was poking around in my local antique shop and found some nice HO scale stock cars. I bought two of them and they both have different couplings; one looks like a standard train coupling and the other looks like (from what I've seen) the more standard coupling (looks like a comma from a top view). Anyway, just curious about which one you guys think is better and why, and also if you can easily change them out/find replacements. Any other info about them would be much appreciated as well  Thanks in advance!


Ask yourself... which looks more real? 










I have a lot of old stuff and converted everything to Kadee magnetic knuckle couplers because I like how they work and how they look.... 









I even converted European couplers to knuckles so that everything can couple to everything else...










Knuckle couplers can be fitted to any car. Sometimes you need to get a little creative, but that's what train modelling is all about.


----------



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

It was the knuckle and hook types I saw. Knuckles definitely looked more proper to me and it's great to know that. Thanks for the input and replies, big help!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

You're welcome... 
No matter what you want to know about model trains, there's plenty of good folk here who know about it and are happy to share their experience with you.

Greg


----------

